

Basho (creators of Riak, growing quickly) opens SF office - roder
http://blog.basho.com/2010/07/19/basho-west-and-the-riak-one-year-anniversary/

======
DEinspanjer
Mozilla is using it for our Test Pilot back-end. Note that vector clocks are
part of the original Amazon Dynamo paper.

It is pretty cool. One of the big wins was being able to submit MapReduce jobs
written in JavaScript through a REST API. The other was the fact that there is
no server middleware in this application. just the REST API of Riak.

We should have some benchmarking and field testing information up on our blog
soon.

Biggest limitation we've hit so far is that it is very inefficient to try to
run a MapReduce that scans over every key in a bucket when you have lots of
buckets with billions of items. In the current versions of Riak, you really
need to explicitly pass the M/R a list of bucket/keys that you want to work
on.

[http://blog.mozilla.com/data/2010/05/18/riak-and-
cassandra-a...](http://blog.mozilla.com/data/2010/05/18/riak-and-cassandra-
and-hbase-oh-my/)

~~~
siculars
The key scanning is a major limitation but is offset if you keep separate key
indices elsewhere or in specific known keys in riak. If you can deal with that
and no ordering then riak is a great choice for a distributed platform.

------
phren0logy
Has anyone used Riak? The vector clock seems interesting, and I'm wondering
how it works out in practice.

~~~
siculars
the vector clock is practically transparent unless you actually want to take
advantage of it.

------
seiji
I love their "drop by anytime" invitation.

I'll see you Wednesday afternoon, Basho West.

~~~
argvzero
We look forward to it! We have Riak t-shirts too.

We've also just started the San Francisco Riak Meetup:
<http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Riak-Meetup/> .

